# Assign #12: Macro



## Nikon Fan (Jul 11, 2005)

The assignment for this week is *Macro*  If you don't have macro capabilities try and do the best you can with the equipment you have.  As always a new assignment will be posted next monday, and try to go and take new shots rather than posting old ones


----------



## Eric. (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Eric that's awesome! It looks like a painting almost!

*sob* I can't take macros. *sob* I'll have to wait till next week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 13, 2005)

Heres my contibution. My camera isn't well suited to macro, but it is [just] capable of producing reasonable images at a greater than 1:1 Ratio.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2005)

This is as "macro" as I can go with my little compact digital camera.
The yellow on top of each pistil measures 1mm, so the fly is only 2mm in size.
I am not unhappy with the result.
The entire flower is 3,5 cm in diametre (would that be an inch and a half?)


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Eric that's awesome! It looks like a painting almost!
> 
> *sob* I can't take macros. *sob* I'll have to wait till next week. Good luck everyone!


You camera hasn't got a macro mode? That's strange. You can always get creative with magnifying glasses as well.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2005)

I happened over this one upon working in the garden, so here you go (and it could enter in the theme "Green" and also "Creepy Crawlies")


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2005)

OK...enough of this "close-up" stuff....lets get some "*MACRO*" shots in here


----------



## cactus waltz (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2005)

So? Big Mike?
What IS it????
(And yes, I am aware of the fact that "close-up-stuff" is all I can manage...)


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 13, 2005)

fried. chicken.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So? Big Mike?
> What IS it????
> (And yes, I am aware of the fact that "close-up-stuff" is all I can manage...)



Well you are going to have to take a few guesses before I give it up...    

And it's not fried Chicken


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, my first assumption was "Your Breakfast Cereal", but I have come off that thought fairly soon. 

But is this the Super Macro Guessing Game or the Assignment, hm?
Spill it, Big Mike. It looks - sticky.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2005)

OK, OK... :lol

It's just a slice of bread, 60% whole wheat to be precise.

I reversed a 50mm lens on to my 18-50mm lens and this is about a 50% crop of that (to get rid of the vignetting).  Lighting was from the side with a halogen work light.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2005)

BREAD!
Oh!
I would not have guessed that - ever!
But now that you're telling us.......... well. Bread. Cool one! Beats all our other attempts, of course...


----------



## Eric. (Jul 13, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Bread. Cool one! Beats all our other attempts, of course...


Except mine! 

Just kidding that's a nice looking loaf of bread.


----------



## Nidhi (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's my macro


----------



## ClickCrazy (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## ClickCrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

I am really enjoying everyones macro shots.  There are so many different effects one can apply to make them appear different.   This one, I used a spot-in-center filter (usually used in Portrait Shots). It softened the edges yet leaves the main subject in focus.


----------



## ClickCrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey Hobbes..Did anyone ever tell you that you share a striking resemblance to "George" in "Seinfeld" ?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2005)

ClickCrazy said:
			
		

> Hey Hobbes..Did anyone ever tell you that you share a striking resemblance to "George" in "Seinfeld" ?



That would be a first for me on that one....I don't know if I should feel blessed or cursed. :mrgreen:


----------



## Samba (Jul 17, 2005)

...my effort...
in here 

-Samba


----------



## doenoe (Jul 17, 2005)

And here is mine


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Sep 19, 2007)

or (i dunno if we're allowed 2)


----------

